# 37 Zep $2000 eBay



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 9, 2017)

Restored 37 Zep it is beautiful. It needs to be washed off its dusty from storage. I just added the speedometer I'm not sure it works. I do have the cable and drive for it I will include. I will ship this bike with great caution so it doesn't get scratched in anyway. I will only remove the bars seat and pedals and send them in a separate box. I do not have a key for the locking fork I'm sure it could be made if you really wanted one. I'm into this bike for way more than I'm asking (my problem right). $2500 shipped from Minnesota to lower 48 PayPal for payment

$2200 without the speedometer it is listed in the parts for sale section 
Thanks Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2017)

Now this....is a true "Zep"


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2017)

Great bike!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 9, 2017)

The BEST OF ITS KIND ! WOW ! THANKS... Cowboy


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2017)

Great looking restoration!
Is this Strucel's work?
Chris


----------



## 55tbird (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks like one of my restorations that changed hands several times at Memory Lane a few years ago. This is a great bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2017)

55tbird said:


> Looks like one of my restorations that changed hands several times at Memory Lane a few years ago. This is a great bike!



I have had one of your bikes before, you always have great work done.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 10, 2017)

55tbird said:


> Looks like one of my restorations that changed hands several times at Memory Lane a few years ago. This is a great bike!



Actually I did by the bike from you and sold it to Chad years later after a few changes. Just to clarify. 
Mike


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 17, 2017)

Bump------- Without the speedometer $2200


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 20, 2017)

BUMP PLEASE 

Thanks


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 24, 2017)

Last price drop Bump $2000 shipped


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 25, 2017)

Went to EBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=253063839192


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 3, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> Restored 37 Zep it is beautiful. It needs to be washed off its dusty from storage. I just added the speedometer I'm not sure it works. I do have the cable and drive for it I will include. I will ship this bike with great caution so it doesn't get scratched in anyway. I will only remove the bars seat and pedals and send them in a separate box. I do not have a key for the locking fork I'm sure it could be made if you really wanted one. I'm into this bike for way more than I'm asking (my problem right). $2000 shipped from Minnesota to lower 48 PayPal for payment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

